# First Impressions



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

The hour meter now sits at 10 hours on my GT6000 with the 54" deck. So far I am pleased. The engine and hydrostatic transmission are pleanty strong enough. I wish there were a bit more power in reverse though. I have a few steep banks that I cut and the engine doesn't seem to care much when going up. I am reclaiming some land from mother nature and have taken on some pretty heavy brush with the mower deck. It seems to chew it up and spit it out just fine. Even when I hit the occasional 1" diameter branch not much happens except that it come flying out the discharge chute.

I added a bungy cord to the discharge chut cover through a small hole that I drilled. (That just difficult to do to a new tractor.) The other end is fastened around the lift arm. Because I am in and out of a number of trees, I have to raise the cover often and this seems to solve the problem. 

I added the Sears brush bumber. It looks nice but I am thinking about painting it a matching red. Does anyone know how best to match the pain. Even if I don't paint the bumper, sooner or later something will need to be painted, like perhaps a Johnny Bucket! I could sure use it to level out some bumps and holes I have.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul glad your happy with it as far as the reverse you may be able to ajusted it at the trans but it may also take a little of your forward speed away. Just have to meet in the middle somewhere with it.


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Paul,
You're gonna have to experiment with the paint unless you want to pay Sears their rip-off price. Ihave a 1985 GT 18, gray color and they want $13 for a spray bomb!! (I may be a bit low on that number). I would personally stick with the black bumper for contrast. Otherwise, check the box stores and Tractor Supply for possible matches.
Later,
Chiz


----------

